# southern style ribeyes



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Next time your craving beef (the other red meat) heres a simple addtion to the grill masters recipe book. Soak about 1/2 lb of chopped pecans in a mixture of white wine,worchesteshire sauce & chopped onions. Let em marinate in that for about a hour then sautee this in a skillet on medium heat till the onions turn light brown. 

Cut a pocket insome 1 inch cut (orthicker) ribeye steaks or your favorite cut of meat. Pack the pocket with the above mixture and close with a skewer or sew shut with some butchers cord. Season steaks as you normally would and grill to your own type of done. Med. Rare for me! 

This really kicks up the flavor and adds a special touch to the standard steak and potato cookout. Maybe grill some fresh corn and add a spinach salad. Damn I'm gettin hungry:hungry


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Sound delicious! Might want to add a few of your favorite chopped mushrooms and some minced garlic too!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Dave I looked at your photo gallery awhile back and your alot like me we both have 19ft boats that like to go where the big boys go! I've got some refitting to do this winter but I'd like to get up with you next year and do some blue water if you want. two 19's makes 38! See ya Jim


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Will do! I like your thinking! I am starting to look for a bigger boat though. Mamma won't let me take my boys where I like to fish in the little one.Don't worry I'll let everyone know when I'm coming down.I haven't figured out how to show where I'm from in the Avatar section on this forum yet.I'm currently in Knoxville but working on moving South as soon as I can get things lined up.


----------

